# Bully Budgie.



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I have recently aquired a new male budgie and he bullys my other male much smaller budgie by chasing him around the cage and pecking him in the corner and smaller budgie squaks.
Other times they feed and scratch each other the best of friends.
Do you think they should be seperated of will they sort it out on their own.
Any advice please.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

mollymo said:


> I have recently aquired a new male budgie and he bullys my other male much smaller budgie by chasing him around the cage and pecking him in the corner and smaller budgie squaks.
> Other times they feed and scratch each other the best of friends.
> Do you think they should be seperated of will they sort it out on their own.
> Any advice please.


A while in two seperate cages butting up to each other would be wise.The bars will give the smaller bird confidence and security.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

poohdog said:


> A while in two seperate cages butting up to each other would be wise.The bars will give the smaller bird confidence and security.


Thankyou poodog,
I will take your advise and do that.
I think smaller budgie finds bigger one quite intimadating.
Thanks again.


----------

